# RTL8723BE, Freebsd miss some drivers?



## BilalIscarioth (Feb 4, 2021)

Hey FreeBSD Community.
I want to know how to interact with the kernel to start my project (with this driver).

I need some knowledges before to start this project. If you a some tips (please, say it)


----------



## SirDice (Feb 5, 2021)

It's unclear what you're trying to do. Write your own driver for this card?


----------



## BilalIscarioth (Feb 6, 2021)

Thanks for this answer and sorry fir this question

Yeaaah i try to write my drivers for this card but i've no knowledge about interaction between C script and my drivers


----------



## Martin Paredes (Feb 7, 2021)

if you can get the book Design and Implementation of the FreeBSD Operating System (2nd Edition), it would be an excellent start

Edit:
I just remember this other book, FreeBSD Device Drivers


----------

